# New WWE Championship coming soon?



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's about fucking time, although I'm a bit concerned about how the he "doesn't know if it's any better looking" comment. How anything can look worse than that current atrocity he's carrying is beyond me, guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If he says he doesn't know if it's any better looking, lets just hope it's not something that'll make people beg for this current design back. Cause this site often wishes something would come back, despite hating it when it was here.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince probably wants to put the belt on cena about 7 or 8 more times before he changes the design


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, 20 pounds heavier? The "Spinner" belt is already heavier than regular belts so 20 pounds heavier than that is huge. I'm a little concerned when it comes to the fact that Punk said he doesn't know if it looks any better. Jeez, we're finally getting rid of that piece of crap and now we might get something just as ugly? Please, no.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

There is no way in hell that the new one will be 20 pounds heavier. The spinner right now weighs 27 lbs. 

A 47 lb belt? unk2


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Apparently their keeping the spinner title to this day since it's a top seller on wweshop and at events.

But yeah, really hope we get a new title sooner rather than later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://images.wikia.com/psychoandy/images/9/95/Wwfattitudeerachampionship.jpg

Problem solved.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Read this as a new WWE Champion was coming soon. 

I am leaving dissappointed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Read this as a new WWE Champion was coming soon.
> 
> I am leaving dissappointed.


I don't think Punk is dropping the title til Summerslam.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If it's not any better than what we have now, I am honestly terrified. What if it's a similar style as the penny Tag Titles!


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

To be fair the most recent title belt designs (the Diva's title, the ECW title and the new Tag title) have all looked pretty horrible so I wouldn't be surprised if this looked bad too.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

How can a belt be worse than the W CHAMP title belt?? I'm worried.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I don't think Punk is dropping the title til Summerslam.


Yeah, and it's most likely going to be to Big Show or Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, and it's most likely going to be to Big Show or Cena.


......please no.

If WWE learned how to follow momentum/storylines/characters, it would of made perfect sense for Punk to drop the title to Ziggler after their good series of matches around Rumble season.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Headliner said:


> ......please no.
> 
> If WWE learned how to follow momentum/storylines/characters, it would of made perfect sense for Punk to drop the title to Ziggler after their good series of matches around Rumble season.


Nah, Ziggler is only allowed to be relevant during the month of January.  Pretty sure it's in his contract. 

If CM Punk doesn't like the new belt then that tells me it doesn't look like a championship belt, since he says how bothered he is people don't even know what the WWE title IS when they see him with it right now. He does go on to say the new belt is definitely better than the current belt, so he does back off of that at least. I'm ready for something new at this point.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I can not wait to see that stupid thing go away. What is wrong with going back to the one that one that JBL/Lesnar and others carried? Or just combine them at Mania 30 and use the WHC design.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, and it's most likely going to be to Big Show or Cena.


:delrio

And that's the moment I decide to take another vacation from the WWE. Punk's been one of the few reasons to keep watching weekly, and if they find a way to screw that up amongst everything else they're currently screwing up, then I don't know what I'm going to look forward to watching every week.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The fact it was acknowledged is a plus. Apart from the "I don't know if it's any better looking than that one" comment, he also went on to say "I want the Classic too" and then switched and said "I gotta look at it again but you know what it's better than this". The way I take that is that the new belt isn't inspired enough from the classic iterations to his liking but still an improvement on the current one.

However it looks I'm sure more people will criticize it rather than embrace it, but the consolation will be that it isn't the one used currently.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Its about fucking time we got rid of Cena's spinning belt we need a CM Punk belt!!!!!! thats what the WWE title should be about


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> ......please no.
> 
> If WWE learned how to follow momentum/storylines/characters, it would of made perfect sense for Punk to drop the title to Ziggler after their good series of matches around Rumble season.


The WWE isn't good at learning. They do what they want and if it doesn't work, they keep doing it until it does or until they're forced to stop and drop it. Right now, pushing Ziggler doesn't seem to be what they want.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

At least it will change.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> http://images.wikia.com/psychoandy/images/9/95/Wwfattitudeerachampionship.jpg
> 
> Problem solved.


I see your Attitude Era winged eagle belt, and raise you the classic Winged Eagle. I really thought when Cody brought back the classic IC title, that we would see the return of the classic winged eagle...I was wrong


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL at the crowd reaction after the question. :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Well at least we know for sure now that the current design isn't going to last for much longer now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm glad they've actually created the belt and are close to replacing it, but Punk's comments regarding how it looks makes me wonder, and how can it be heavier than the spinner??? That's nuts


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm glad to hear this and it would be good if they unveiled this new title belt at the 1000th RAW episode. I hope and think Punk will keep the title for a few more months before dropping to the MITB winner, then winning it back ready to loose it to Lesnar.

Seeing as Cena hasn't held it in so long and the fact that I believe The Rock/Lesnar might hold the title in the future along with Punk. It needs to be changed, it is worrying that it "doesn't look that much better" but anything is an improvement on that surely.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> I'm glad they've actually created the belt and are close to replacing it, but Punk's comments regarding how it looks makes me wonder, and how can it be heavier than the spinner??? That's nuts


I cant imagine this...the spinner is, as someone said before > 25 pounds. How the fuck is someone going to carry around/wear a near-fifty pound belt?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

here's a concept photo I found using the Winged Eagle.










Also found this fan created design, which is pretty sweet TBH.










Or how about a Big Gold/Winged Eagle combo?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Ratedr4life said:


> I'm glad they've actually created the belt and are close to replacing it, but Punk's comments regarding how it looks makes me wonder, and how can it be heavier than the spinner??? That's nuts


WWEs secret plan to get rid of small world champs lol. If you can easily carry the belt, you can be the champ.


Don't know why they'd make it heavier, especially since the champ has to travel with the title. Will suck traveling all over the place having something take up like 25-30 pounds(probably more than everything else the superstar travels with,combined)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

doyousee? said:


> here's a concept photo I found using the Winged Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first image isnt really a concept, it's just the white winged eagle with a WWE scratch logo

The second image looks like it used the third image as it's template. If the WWE needs to resort to copying other promotions' belt designs, they might as well just pack it in...because that reeks of laziness.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Well obviously this mean Bryan will win the title and bring out the YES! spinner.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The first was labeled as a concept on the website I found it on. Yes I understand it's just WWE logos Photoshopped onto the belt, but if they were to go the route of the IC Title, that's basically what it would look like perhaps with a black belt instead.

The other two are basically the same, but I would prefer an entirely new center plate shape. I guess I just like the concept of the Winged Eagle the most, but would like an entirely new belt with elements from classic belts.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

About time! Hope they bring back the classic eagle championship, but I fear they'll customize it like those disgusting tag team championships that look like penny's...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Damn if CM Punk even says that he don’t even know if it’s even better looking than the current one then that’s all the proof I need. So I am ready to be disappointed for a few more years of disgrace looking titles.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A new belt is interesting.. Usually with a new belt comes an era change/change of direction for the company.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

I remember first hearing WWE were changing the design of the WWE title belt in late 2007 yet here we are nearly five years later and it's still the same and that is because that particular title belt is a HUGE seller in merchandise and WWE care about what sells or makes money instead of what people actually want to see or happen. It would make sense to debut the new WWE title belt if it really is going to happen on the 1000th episode of Raw and would make the title look really important again if it was the closing segment of the show but with regards to the WWE title belt i'll believe a new one is happening when i actually see it on screen.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> I see your Attitude Era winged eagle belt, and raise you the classic Winged Eagle. I really thought when Cody brought back the classic IC title, that we would see the return of the classic winged eagle...I was wrong


This. 

Although I'd like to see it with some silver/gold contrast.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wonder when it's going to be introduced.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya know, Punk could just be trolling everyone about it being ugly. If they brought back the winged eagle there is no way he'd even remotely allude to it.


----------



## BigBen13 (Dec 30, 2010)

How about something like this?










or this?


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd like to see this title back. If they wanted to customise it or modify it for Punk they could make it look like this:










... 'cause, y'know, "it's clobbering time!"


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think it's going to happen, even though I really hope so. The current design is too PG.
I miss the undisputed title.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

1000 episode new belt debut, along with new theme song, new intro, new set.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why the fuck can't it just be a normal looking world title? Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

Inb4 CM Punk designed belt with a red X design on the gold. Wouldn't be surprised due to Punk being the new face of the WWE games etc.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should use Shannon Moore's title since DILLIGAF seems to be WWE Creative's moto.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't take EVERYTHING Punk says to heart, he knows what he's doing and I think the only thing we can take from that is a new title is probably coming soon, I do wonder who'll get the honor of "receiving it" I think we'll see a new Champion presented it on the 1000th RAW and I can see Punk spoiling the party segment


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

doyousee? said:


> Or how about a Big Gold/Winged Eagle combo?


Where did you find that? :faint:


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

No mention yet of Cena turning heel because they got rid of his belt? Am I in the right place?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> No mention yet of Cena turning heel because they got rid of his belt? Am I in the right place?


haha probably not but it's a good idea. Would add some prestige and would be a good feud, just a bit random.

On topic, judging from Punk's comment I'm actually a bit worried the new belt is in the same vein as the current one, something I'm not looking forward to. Just give Rhodes the belt and let him do his classic makeover schtick


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah knowing WWE they'll probably put Cena's face on the title...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So a new belt has been made, but it's just as ugly as the current one. Why am I not surprised?

I still don't think they'll get around to actually changing it. They may have made it but Vince will continually chicken out and hold back the date it gets on tv because he's scared of the new belt not selling as well until he finally just scraps it alltogether. I'd say we're gonna be stuck with that belt until Vince is dead, sadly. If they do change it though, it's probably gonna be at the 1000'th Raw, so I expect we're still gonna be stuck with this for another 2 months at minimum.










Problem solved. Is it SO hard to just use the best belt of all time? Who gives a damn if it's old? You did it with the IC title.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> haha probably not but it's a good idea. Would add some prestige and would be a good feud, just a bit random.
> 
> On topic, judging from Punk's comment I'm actually a bit worried the new belt is in the same vein as the current one, something I'm not looking forward to. Just give Rhodes the belt and let him do his classic makeover schtick


Actually I don't find it random at all. Cena feels like he's losing his spot at the top and sees them getting rid of his title as "your time at the top is up, you've been replaced and so has your title."

Anyone have a pic of that platinum and gold belt that I believe they were selling replicas of? I remember a thread on it a while ago.


----------



## Onetruemisfit (May 28, 2012)

How about this










How about the IWC get the fuck over themselves and realize they'll never be satisfied with whatever design they chose for the title. Who even cares what the title looks like. The title is just a symbol for a status.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I just hope it's solid gold like a traditional title, and not some sparkling spinning "bling" shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuck cena for that shit belt
Fuck cena for sports entertaining in jorts
fuck cena for sports entertaining in sneakers

How the fuck he did not kill the business still amazes me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> How about the IWC get the fuck over themselves and realize they'll never be satisfied with whatever design they chose for the title. Who even cares what the title looks like. The title is just a symbol for a status.


 Nobody ever complained about the belt until they made it a Fisher Price look alike accessory. Also, pretty much every person I've ever seen on the Internet absolutely loves at least 1 of the previous designs, if not all of them.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

How can anything possibl looks _worse_ than the current one lol? Meh. So long as it actually says Champion on there instead of CHAMP I guess I can live with it. Unless it's _really_ fucking horrible lol.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They should bring this belt back in my opinion. I like the Lesnar/JBL belt too but it doesn't have the nostalgia that the old attitude era one had.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate the overuse of the diamonds on the spinner title and the fact that if you take that away it's just a gold plate with the scratch logo on it. I mean it has no real detail to it at all. At least the old belts were more visually interesting with the eagle and globe motif.

The diamonds mask the fact that there is nothing to the title design at all. It is rhe laziest design for the WWE Championship ever.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have horrible images in my head of the new WWE title somehow being as awful as the horrendous butterfly DIVAs title. The last two newest WWE title creations were that and the penny tag title belts...I dont hold out much hope.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The WHC is still be the best looking title and it will always be. As long as the the next WWE title doesn't look like a kid's toy like this one I'll be happy.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Why can't they just bring back the original WWE title? The one Lesnar/Eddie held back in 04.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

About damn time!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> I have horrible images in my head of the new WWE title somehow being as awful as the horrendous butterfly DIVAs title. The last two newest WWE title creations were that and the penny tag title belts...I dont hold out much hope.


To be fair, WWE doesn't care about the divas or tag division, so they might as well just give those divisions meaningless title designs too lol.


Though they did bring back the classic IC title, so while it wasn't an actual new creation, it was still something good they did for a title in a division they're caring abit more about.

And if they really got a real bad design, I'm sure someone like Punk or Cena would say something about it(though both have commented on the current design and WWE doesn't seem to listen, so who knows...)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rated R™;11542173 said:


> Why can't they just bring back the original WWE title? The one Lesnar/Eddie held back in 04.





Rated R™;11542173 said:


> original WWE title





Rated R™;11542173 said:


> back in 04.





Rated R™;11542173 said:


> 04



:Rock3

lol since ratedr decided to report this post, i'll add a reply 

What the fuck are you talking about RatedR? Original WWE belt?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I can already tell from just that vague answer Punk gave what the belt looks like.

Punk is a traditionalist when it comes to wrestling, so by him saying that the belt is no better looking than the current one it makes me think the belt no longer looks like the past championship designs.

The new WWE title is probably silver with hints of gold, still diamond encrusted, but not to the degree of the current one. They've removed the cut-out spinner section in the middle and returned it to a regular standard plate.

He was obviously exaggerating by saying it weighed 20 extra pounds. To my knowledge the championship belts dont really exceed more than 20lbs because not only do wrestlers have to carrying them around, they also have to travel with them.

I'm guessing the new belt weighs a few pounds more and is slightly larger than the current one do to them having to re-design it.

It likely looks like a mixture between the UFC and WEC championship belt in terms of design and the final ECW belt in terms of size and weight.
-----------------

Hard to say when we'll actually get to see this title, could be anywhere from the end of this year all the way up to WrestleMania 30 in 2014. They're obviously saving it for some big moment and CM Punk wasnt it, but he apparently thought he was meant to debut it as he repeatedly mentioned it on TV.

The only other big moments I can see this being saved for are one of three things; If Rock wins the title, if Cena turns heel and wins it or if the next MITB winner cashes in and wins it.

The most likely scenario is Cena turning heel as he's been the only wrestler in recent memory (aside from Rhodes) who has debuted new titles.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Punk was just joking when he said it's not better than the spinner belt right? Hutz 
My fav design is still the Undisputed Championship, and it hasn't been used that much, so why not bring it back?


----------



## beatdownthekid (Jun 3, 2012)

I was hoping the 'revolution' would be the unification of Raw and Smackdown since this Supershow thing has been hitting on all the main eventers. I'd love to see another Undisputed championship.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

There's now way it will be 40+ pounds. Knowing Vince, he wouldnt want to be paying extra flight fee for luggage exceeding 50 pounds.

Cena has said that he's trying to get the old belt design back (Pre spinner), so hopefully we will see that this year.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The fuck? We don't need a NEW design, we just want the old design back FFS.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> The fuck? We don't need a NEW design, we just want the old design back FFS.


No we need new design.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

http://h10.abload.de/img/pepsi8bqfi.jpg

It's worse than I imagined!


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> http://h10.abload.de/img/pepsi8bqfi.jpg
> 
> It's worse than I imagined!


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

for like 20 seconds i sat there and thought that was the real new belt :lmao #Stoned


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

No better place than 1000 RAW to debut the new belt. If there saving it for Rock's title reign, then idk what to say.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> I can already tell from just that vague answer Punk gave what the belt looks like.
> 
> Punk is a traditionalist when it comes to wrestling, so by him saying that the belt is no better looking than the current one it makes me think the belt no longer looks like the past championship designs.
> 
> ...


Welp, you just solved the hell out of that mystery.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Fuck me I'm embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.

Listen to them chanting 'YES' when the kid asks the question.

Things like THAT is why I dont tell people I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is from the Philly Comic Con where Punk had a Q&A session. At around *33:04* he was asked, by a kid no less, when he was going to get rid of "John Cena's stupid spinner belt."
> 
> Apparently a new one has been made and he's already seen it, *however he says he "doesn't know if it's any better looking" than the current one*. It's 20 pounds heavier. I'm really interested in seeing it.


This is what I fear most. A day where I might actually say "you know what I actually preferred the spinner belt".










*into*



















*into*










I rest my case.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

So when is Cena/HHH getting the belt back to make this change?


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Headliner said:


> http://images.wikia.com/psychoandy/images/9/95/Wwfattitudeerachampionship.jpg
> 
> Problem solved.


Here Here! :cool2


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

The Rock should be the one to win the title and introduce the belt. That is if it isn't given to Punk, something that I would like to see.

Don't see why they couldn't change back to the old AE belt or Undisputed title. Once changed this time they should try and keep the title belt the same for a sustained period of time, kinda like the World Heavyweight Championship has for all these years.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is a good news/bad news thing to me. I've been wanting a new belt design for awhile now, but have a fear that the new one will be worse than the current one due to how well the replica for the current WWE title design sold.


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

Say shud get Cody to bring back the old belt that bret hart held


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

ATTENTION WWE: Don't make a new belt design. Just bring back this beautiful belt:


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Im worried about this...


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

Championship belts..dont hold grudges..so bring the old one back vince..


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Firallon said:


> ATTENTION WWE: Don't make a new belt design. Just bring back this beautiful belt:


Yep, that belt was gorgeous. Oozes prestige.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

I want this title back.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What I hate most on the current belt is the big glittery lettered "CHAMP" below the big glittery WWE logo. I mean, your most valued trophy should at least be saying CHAMPION instead of CHAMP.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Whats pathetic is that they talk up the WWE Championship that it has been around for a long time and has all this history and yet he looks like a toy for 8 year olds.

The design should have changed a long time ago, we all know that. Apparently the kids are having that same opinion now also.

Whenever they do change the design, it probably wont have that classic look that we all want to see again. Look at what they replaced the Womens championship, a butterfly belt. The tag team titles are now giant pennies. So the new WWE Championship would probably be rectangle with a bunch of fancy red colors on it. They haven't touched the WHC but, but they make it seem second rate to the WWE toy belt championship.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

The current design is so lazy and overuses the diamonds to hide the fact that there is no detail to the design at at all. It's completely amateurish compared to past designs


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

ECW title in 2006 is the only recent title they've made that didn't look like shit. Then they replaced it with that ugly silver belt in 08.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Therapy said:


> Ya know, Punk could just be trolling everyone about it being ugly. If they brought back the winged eagle there is no way he'd even remotely allude to it.


Yeah, that's definitely something Punk wouldn't "spoil" beforehand. Someone did actually say on here that they're friends with a British promoter who uses Ted DiBiase on his shows, and apparently he was told that Punk will be re-introducing the winged eagle soon. It's probaly bullshit, but I suppose we will have to wait and see.


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

mblonde09 said:


> Someone said on here that they're friends with a British promoter who uses Ted DiBiase on his shows, and apparently he was told that Punk will be re-introducing the winged eagle soon. It's probaly bullshit, but I suppose we will have to wait and see.


god i hope not, im i the only person on this site that doesn't think that belt isn't all that impressive looking.

they should go with the AE belt that austin introduced instead


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

it will just be cm punks logo in were the spinner is


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

best part about the current belt design was that it could spin but that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> best part about the current belt design was that it could spin but that doesn't exist anymore.


For me, the best part is the size of the belt. It's not just a metal plate like all other titles, it was basically 3D and weighed way more. Saw one interview when Miz was champ and brought it on a talk show, you could see/hear the size/weight of the belt from the way the host tried to hold it and then when they put it down, you could tell it was heavy from the sound it made


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I suppose it's now only a matter of when it will debut. I'm certain it will happen under Punk's title reign, so I'm only guessing it'll be sooner rather than later. Also something that happened at Comic Con that I just can't help losing my mind over how cool it is.

http://www.wwe.com/videos/cm-punk-meets-bruce-campbell-and-stan-lee-at-comic-con-26027065


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll just say this: don't get your hopes up.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

WWE needs to go with tradition and bring back a belt design most everyone likes and recognizes then stick with it. No glittery crap, no personalized championship belt, nothing that spins, sparkles or otherwise cheapens the title.

Yeah, I know, the actual design, when it appears, is likely to be less classic and more kid's Halloween costume but there's always a chance it'll be good, right? Maybe a slim chance? A hope in hell?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

About fucking time, that spinner belt to me, was only supposed to be for only Cena, since he was so into the hip hop, and I blame WWE for keeping the title, to get the youth to buy the replicas.Can't wait to see what they came up with, I would like to see the classic winged Eagle Title, but that's a fool's dream for me,lol


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

So, he's seen it but he doesn't know if the design is any better than the spinner belt?

Are you sure he's not on drugs? Or does he not want to put his opinion on the subject out there?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This is from the Philly Comic Con where Punk had a Q&A session. At around *33:04* he was asked, by a kid no less, when he was going to get rid of "John Cena's stupid spinner belt."
> 
> Apparently a new one has been made and he's already seen it, however he says he "doesn't know if it's any better looking" than the current one. It's 20 pounds heavier. I'm really interested in seeing it.


Bout time. I'd assume they are waiting to debut it until June 23?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It's going to be uglier than the spinner belt. I promise you that.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

The undisputed title was a beauty I loved it, the spinner belt seems to kiddish. I hope they put the title on the right guy to start building some prestige into it the WWE has been losing credibility.


----------



## Ubereem (Apr 26, 2012)

if there is a new one than cm punk will be champ for awhile, possibly till royal rumble... maybe mania but i doubt it


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh man, I hope this is fake..


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man, I hope this is fake..


Oh dear god no, please be fake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If that's the fucking belt, kill me. I'd actually rather have Cena's horrible belt than that piece of shit.

Knowing WWE, though, it's not fake. fpalm They know how to fuck up so badly I'll bet it's real. All we can hope for is that Vince thinks there's too much money in the current belt to drop it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Gouge my eyes out.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I can understand that being like a ring or something, but that better not be the actual design.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What the flying fuck is wrong with Vince McMahon?! I hope this is not the real belt.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

that is worse than divas and the huge pennys aka tag belts


----------



## emil_vlkv (Oct 11, 2010)

Best scenario: Unify the world titles.. Keep the WHC design.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man, I hope this is fake..


where did you get this? Holy crap that is worse than the current one


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Found it on Tumblr, somebody posted it. It could very well be fake, yeah, but somehow I doubt it. Looks legit to me, unfortunately.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG, it's so simple looking that it's offensive. Do they really need the company logo to be that huge? I know it the *WWE* title but still.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Have to wait till I see on TV but my first impression is not the best...


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man, I hope this is fake..


Wait though. 

It doesn't have a place for the title-holder's name and it looks really unfinished, which it may be, but either way if it's real, it has be a close up shot of a smaller piece of the belt

To me it looks like a side plate or something.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Jesus wept I hope that is fake.

It looks like one of those fake chocolate golden coins.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

That is fucking awful. The only way I could possibly handle that being part of a new belt is if it's on of the side plates, which is what it looks like, but if it's the main plate then the WWE has finally, completely lost the fucking plot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk...it can't look any worse than Cena's. Bring on the new belt!

(goes through the threads and actually sees the belt design). 


Yikes! Maybe not.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I suspect it's real. It looks like it's pretty heavy which is exactly what Punk said along with it being pretty shit, but still slightly better than the Spinner. It'll probably just get a bit of a paint job, and that'll be it.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It looks like they took the current belt, dipped it in gold, and then reshaped the sides. Horribly bland if real.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The new belt is so ugly... :lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

that wwe champion is worse than the current one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I suspect it's real. It looks like it's pretty heavy which is exactly what Punk said along with it being pretty shit, but still slightly better than the Spinner.


It's not slightly better than the Spinner, though. It's worse. A LOT worse.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm just going to pretend I didn't see that picture.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Whoever had to make that belt probably hung themselves right after. Praying to some sort of God that it's a fake. Hell, the pennies look better than that.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

If that's really the new belt, it's certainly an odd choice. It incorporates the terrible bling-bling aspects of the spinner belt, yet manages to be dreadfully boring at the same time. 

The only reason to change the belt is to give it a more prestigious appearance. This looks LESS prestigious than the spinner belt, and less marketable at the same time. A really odd choice. 

I reckon it's just a side panel though. Just not enough detail to be the centerpiece.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Please don't be the centerpiece :/


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No...no way. That is just too ugly to be the new title belt. I can't believe this and I won't believe it until I see it on WWE television.

If that is a side plate, fine, that's tolerable but if it's the main plate, for the love of GOD keep the current title design (Never thought I'd be saying that).


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Therapy said:


> I'm just going to pretend I didn't see that picture.


:lmao:lmao

Yeah the design is god awful.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It looks ok, I guess. The flat part "under" the WWE logo looks too plain. Otherwise I like it. And it says Champion instead of Champ. 

Can't wait to see the full belt.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Bananas said:


> I suspect it's real. It looks like it's pretty heavy which is exactly what Punk said along with it being pretty shit, but still slightly better than the Spinner. It'll probably just get a bit of a paint job, and that'll be it.


LOL. There's no way in hell that crap is better than the current design.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*This afternoon, PWInsider.com sent the photo to several WWE sources who noted that while there were some changes being made, it is indeed the new belt design.*


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

...Well...I prefer it to the current one, still sucks though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My God, Vince has done it. He's finally done it after all these years. He's gotten the IWC to begrudgingly accept the Fisher Price belt.

I'm as shocked as anyone.



> This afternoon, PWInsider.com sent the photo to several WWE sources who noted that while there were some changes being made, it is indeed the new belt design.


:delrio


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks weird to me because of the swoosh part on the bottom of the giant WWE. It makes it all look off-centered, crooked & sloppy. If it were just the pentagon shape with the W it would be fine...but since they had to use their entire ugly-ass logo, it looks...tilted.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That is never a centre piece for a belt, it's way too narrow and has no place for a name plate.

If that is real then it is a real side plate for the new belt.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope to God that isn't real. I wouldn't be surprised if they purposely made a shitty belt though, just to say "see, the Spinner's not so bad!"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rockstar said:


> No...no way. That is just too ugly to be the new title belt. I can't believe this and I won't believe it until I see it on WWE television.
> 
> *If that is a side plate*, fine, that's tolerable but if it's the main plate, for the love of GOD keep the current title design (Never thought I'd be saying that).


Wouldn't mind tbh.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My God, Vince has done it. He's finally done it after all these years. He's gotten the IWC to begrudgingly accept the Fisher Price belt.
> 
> I'm as shocked as anyone.
> 
> ...


It's the new New Coke.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

You guys clearly don't go out shopping much lmao, that's a belt BUCKLE. I've seen it before, you guys can all calm your horses now.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think the belt is bad at all. It's certainly better than the spinner.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

If that's the real belt, I hope they remove those diamonds and add some color to the WWE logo. And then add a funky finishing touch to it.


And it'll look like a spinner belt all over again. :troll


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wish they would just combine the two main titles and make the WHC design the WWE Title


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like a belt buckle to me.

Relax people, you dont find it slightly odd that after Punk's comment on the title now all of the sudden a pic finally "leaks" out?

Please.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man, I hope this is fake..


This piece of shit is atrocious. Bring back the undisputed belt and call it a day.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man, I hope this is fake..


It looks like a sideplate. Just the shape and the fact it has no nameplate.
What is the website in the picture watermark about?
Punk said the belt weighed 50 pounds so its plausible it will have one of these at either side.
Finally the CD case in the upper right corner looks a little too big compared to it to be the mainplate for a 50 pound belt. Thoughts?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They should have made it one big W.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> Looks like a belt buckle to me.
> 
> Relax people, you dont find it slightly odd that after Punk's comment on the title now all of the sudden a pic finally "leaks" out?
> 
> Please.


Not according to PWI, sadly. :-/


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What the fuck, looks like a piece of plastic.

Just bring back the attitude era belt or the undisputed belt, they did it with the IC Title and replica sales have increased since they changed belts, could well happen with the undisputed or attitude era Titles too.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks terrible. Rather they keep the Spinner design than this piece of shit.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

It looks huge!! and more likey look as bad as the current one.

We will never see something like this ever again iom afraid, its all diamonds & and big cunky metal crap from now on in.

Bring the old one back!!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Canadian said:


> You guys clearly don't go out shopping much lmao, that's a belt BUCKLE. I've seen it before, you guys can all calm your horses now.


HAH, don't think I have seen a WWE belt buckle before on stands, but you're most likely right. I can ease now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

It looks more like a sideplate to me. That's way too plain to be a centerpiece.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Canadian said:


> You guys clearly don't go out shopping much lmao, that's a belt BUCKLE. I've seen it before, you guys can all calm your horses now.


Was going to say the same thing, It looked quite familiar to me and now I know where I've seen it before.

Everyone is posting about it being real for no reason.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They can never make a belt just look like a championship title anymore.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The belt is probably 40 to 50 pounds of fugazi-diamond encrusted nonsense. The company has 4 or 5 great belts in the past that they could re-introduce but I guarantee you they will go with some gaudy horseshit.

CM Punk said something like "I don't even know if its better than the Spinner belt." He's an old school guy I feel. If it was an old design or took its cues from an older design I bet he'd be thrilled.

Keep in mind the terrible Divas butterfly and the much-maligned "Midcard Penny" Tag-Team belts. I got no hope in WWE on this one.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

If that's a belt buckle than it must have been ordered for the Incredible Hulk.

Also, maybe that can put a picture of the earth behind the logo to make it look less plain.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

that shit looks like the TNA belt.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Rated R™;11555433 said:


> Everyone is posting about it being real for no reason.


The reason is because PWI reported that they asked several people about the picture and it came back to be valid. That's the reason. That's not a guarantee 100% accuracy but it's certainly more plausible now than if it were just a picture found on Google that someone posted on a message forum. PWI added validity to the rumor. That's all.

*EDIT:* Not like I didn't already know this, but this thread makes it blatantly apparent that no one actually bothers to read the thread before mashing on the reply button.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That thing is horrid. Why can't they just bring back the Undisputed title design? Behind the winged eagle, that was the best one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If that's a belt buckle than it must have been ordered for the Incredible Hulk.
> 
> Also, maybe that can put a picture of the earth behind the logo to make it look less plain.


It's really close.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man, I hope this is fake..


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Relax the guy just posted a picture no reason to think it's legit.

Either way yeah that is worse than the current belt.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Relax the guy just posted a picture no reason to think it's legit.
> 
> Either way yeah that is worse than the current belt.


PWInsiders sent the picture off to people they know in WWE, and they said that's the belt. Just a few things to change, but that's it.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Legit or not, that looks fucking horrendous.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

deadmau said:


> that shit looks like the TNA belt.


Yeah, I wish it looked like the TNA belt: http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...s/f/f1/TNA_World_Heavyweight_Championship.jpg

That world title is awesome looking and is exactly how a world title should look.

WWE should take note.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

More colour and that would be better looking. No, then that would be good title.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

That looks absolutely terrible. Hopefully this Is a hoax just like the "new" wwe logo a while back.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

The tag team belts look better than this. Probably the divas' title too. We'll see if it's real or not.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh god! It looks terrible doesn't it? 


Hopefully they re-design and it looks better, somehow, by the time it's finished.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh, I don't think it looks as bad as the current title. The current title looks like a toy, this future title just looks like a bad title belt... which I'd put above a toy.


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Yeah, I wish it looked like the TNA belt:
> That world title is awesome looking and is exactly how a world title should look.
> 
> WWE should take note.


if TNA kept to that colour of writing on the belt it would've been awesome but i hate the black writing on it


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

:kenny That shit looks horrible so far smh.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*I think that was a side plate but if it was then the centerpiece probably won't look any better.*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I think that looks like shit. Real bad. Punk was right.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Those are just the main lines of the title. It's probably going to look very different once it's fully done. It's too plain to even be close to the final version.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What if that's just a side plate for the title?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's really close.


There looks to be a laptop behind it and the title looks larger than a belt buckle compared to it.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Yeah, I wish it looked like the TNA belt: http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...s/f/f1/TNA_World_Heavyweight_Championship.jpg
> 
> That world title is awesome looking and is exactly how a world title should look.
> 
> WWE should take note.


And their old one was even better.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Stanford said:


> And their old one was even better.


Yeah that belt was good, just abit too small.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That belt is fucking ugly.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks like one of the sideplate, not the centerpiece of the belt..


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> http://images.wikia.com/psychoandy/images/9/95/Wwfattitudeerachampionship.jpg
> 
> Problem solved.


I agree with this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> There looks to be a laptop behind it and the title looks larger than a belt buckle compared to it.


You see a laptop?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Obis said:


> Meh, I don't think it looks as bad as the current title. The current title looks like a toy, this future title just looks like a bad title belt... which I'd put above a toy.


This. It's rumored that the picture might just be a close up of one of the side plates though...


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's just the side plate. If you look at the CD next to the plate and compare the sizes, there isn't much of a difference. If it was the centerpiece, it would be much bigger and most likely have a nameplate. It's too bland to be the centerpiece. There's also the fact that it seems way too narrow and small to be the centerpiece. 

It's most likely a side plate or the dirt-sheets are making shit up (which wouldn't surprise me at all).


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

deadmau said:


> that shit looks like the TNA belt.


The TNA World Title looks amazing. This looks horrible, just really, really lazy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really hope it's the side plate.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

http://www.pwpix.net/pwpixnews/headlines/341013501.php I like it better than spinner shit.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What if the side plates looked like this:


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Its gotta be a side plate, the design just looks too plain to be the main plate. The WHC works as a simple look as its a great design, that looks like some shite out of their WWE kids magazine.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

If that's legit, it's almost the same crap. But now instead or looking like a toy, it looks like the seal ring of a gansta. 

The giant "W" is part of the problem, so it cannot be the solution. I hope that's fake or the sideplate.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Interceptor88 said:


> If that's legit, it's almost the same crap. But now instead or looking like a toy, it looks like the seal ring of a gansta.
> 
> The giant "W" is part of the problem, so it cannot be the solution. I hope that's fake or the sideplate.


It's most likely the side plate. There isn't much difference in size from the plate and the CD next to it. If it was the center plate it would be much bigger than a CD.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's an obvious side-plate, no biggie. the jewels and paint aren't even on it yet.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol the last 10 pages of this thread are people shitting their pants over what is obviously a SIDE PLATE


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

That's way too big to be a side plate


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

dxbender said:


> What if the side plates looked like this:


Haha, that actually would be pretty cool. Very different.

Only problem is John Cena would think there are too few jewels all over it, so...


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

at least it doesn't say "champ" on it now


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> That's way too big to be a side plate


you know when you take a close up of something it appears alot larger than it really is, right? There is NO WAY IN HELL that the leaked picture is the front plate of the new belt.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol probably a prototype or a side piece. It also looks like the WHC with a big ass "W" on it. I'd have no problem if its the centerpiece but I don't think that it is.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Clearly a side plate, lol @ everyone freaking out.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Link's new shield


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> This afternoon, PWInsider.com sent the photo to several WWE sources who noted that while there were some changes being made, it is indeed the new belt design.


...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to wait until they debut it, if anything they could be trolling us which they've been doing a lot recently.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I guess CM Punk was right in saying it isn't any better than the current one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


> What if the side plates looked like this:


LOL, that would be insane. I am not sure if I would be opposed to it or not.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i think alot of people are misinterpreting "its the new belt design" with "what you see here is the new main plate design"...people need to pull their heads out of their asses and realize that


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

1. I'm clearly in the minority but I would take that design over the spinner. I'll take simple solid gold over the deformed, over-decorated toy that's been called the WWE championship for the past seven years, but...

2....that's probably not the centerpiece. There's no nameplate. That pretty much either means it's a sidepiece, or a prototype. If it is a prototype, changes are practically guaranteed.

3. Any championship that deviated from the traditional designs was gonna get shit on by the IWC, anyway, regardless of aesthetic quality.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Cenas heel title


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

While I am not completely blown away, I like it far better than Cena's spinner belt. I think I will warm up to it pretty nicely.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Im pretty sure they'll add some color to that gold design


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe a new wwe championship belt will lead us in to a new era 
1998 New belt when Austin won it we got the Attitude Era
2002 New belt design and we got the ruthless aggression
2005 New belt design after Cena beat JBL at wrestlemania. The new title design looks like a toy belt couple years later Cena is loved by kids and we have the PG era 
2012 Will this new belt design lead us in to another era.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you know when you take a close up of something it appears alot larger than it really is, right? There is NO WAY IN HELL that the leaked picture is the front plate of the new belt.










CC91 said:


> Quote of WWE sources saying its the main design.


unk2



Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Boss P said:


> 1. I'm clearly in the minority but I would take that design over the spinner. I'll take simple solid gold over the deformed, over-decorated toy that's been called the WWE championship for the past seven years, but...
> 
> *2....that's probably not the centerpiece. There's no nameplate. That pretty much either means it's a sidepiece, or a prototype. If it is a prototype, changes are practically guaranteed.*
> 
> 3. Any championship that deviated from the traditional designs was gonna get shit on by the IWC, anyway, regardless of aesthetic quality.


I was thinking it would be a side plate. The picture is just a real close up. Either that or it just wasn't finished. Didn't realise however that there is no nameplate. Unless they're going without a nameplate, but I doubt it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I won't believe anything till I actually see it.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

I actually prefer the spinner belt (Which I currently hate and feel that it's severely outdated and needs a good replacement ASAP) over this piece of shit. Fucking WWE needs to learn how to make a proper belt. As a matter of fact, how about unify the WWE and World Heavyweight Championships and keep the Big Gold belt design? Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL. I'm not surprised that WWE actually managed to make a design worse than the Spinner Belt. It's almost as bad as the Jeff Hardy TNA title they had.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wwecruz said:


> unk2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


ahhhhhh hahahahaah you edited his post. Get out of here man. No one has confirmed this as a main plate, except for a bunch of people going apeshit about a close up of a side plate.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh man, I hope this is fake..












Oh God.. I hope not.

Looks like something a four year old would wear as a belt buckle.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Calm your tits everyone. This is obviously not the finished product, so save your usual bitching for later. Also, just to prove that the picture up there is not the belt,

A) There's no nameplate, nor is there a place for a nameplate. Meaning this is not the main part of the belt. I'm 99% sure that it's probably a plate that goes on the sides.

B) Look closely and you can see that that "belt" is fucking small as shit. Meaning only one thing: It's not the front of the belt.

C) Vince is crazy, but he's not crazy enough to have his world champ and company being represented by THAT. No one would buy that, and Vince would realize it. The goal in the end is obviously to sell as many replica's as they can. So the design will be all good and fine. Stop complaining without even seeing the finished product. For all we know, this could just be a plastic one that's not even real.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

how does that look worse than the Spinner. am i missing something. it doesnt look great but its decent. lik eppl have said i doubt its finished cuz where would the nameplate go.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Is there a nameplate on Rhodes revamped classic IC title? Because i remember none of the titles even had nameplates before 2002 so its not like it not having a nameplate would matter.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If it looks like this, I'll give a shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> If it looks like this, I'll give a shit.


I still think the word "entertainment" needs to be stripped off of any belt that contains it.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Has to be a sideplate. If not it is the biggest piece of shit of all time.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks cheap.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

YES YES YES ! said:


> Maybe a new wwe championship belt will lead us in to a new era
> 1998 New belt when Austin won it we got the Attitude Era
> 2002 New belt design and we got the ruthless aggression
> 2005 New belt design after Cena beat JBL at wrestlemania. The new title design looks like a toy belt couple years later Cena is loved by kids and we have the PG era
> 2012 Will this new belt design lead us in to another era.



2005 was new belt design, it sorta brought in a new era, don't know the name, but it was a random era from 2005-2008. Around time WWE went back to PG, was when they changed the title again to the non spinner version


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CC91 said:


> ...


And the second after we have a new title that DOESN'T look like the one in the pic, they'll be like "WWE saw peoples reactions and scrapped the design".

Just like that "NEW WWE logo" thing we heard about last year, and when WWE didn't use it, it was cause plans changed or something....


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me as part of the "side plate" camp...though, for the record, if that really is the actual belt, for as bad as it is, I still think it's an improvement over the status quo.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The design actually isn't that bad, if this were the 70s or 80s. This looks like something real old school, but not in a good way like many old school things we've seen(such as classic IC title,or many sports teams using old school logos as their current logo)


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

It must be a side plate... there's no room for the name tags?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I dont think its the lack of space for a nameplate that's making us alot of us think it's a sideplate. for me, it's the fact that it's squared off and doesnt have nearly as much intricate artwork as a main plate should have. think about it, even the shitty belts (Last ECW belt, Divas belt, and Tag Belts) have intricate artwork on their main plates. For so many people to think that the WWE would just abandon fine details on a main plate...that really makes me wonder how many of them are panicking just to panic.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

There's no way that's the real deal. Honestly, it looks like a really fancy cake or candy bar with a glittery wrap. The lines aren't even straight.


----------



## BeAbeliever (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks old and less color. why does the new championship have to be heavier than before?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> For so many people to think that the WWE would just abandon fine details on a main plate...that really makes me wonder how many of them are panicking just to panic.


Knowing WWE, panicking seems like a pretty natural reaction to me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's not as good as some previous titles... but it is still FAR better than the damn abomination that is the current belt. I can't even call the current belt a championship title that is how bad it is...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I like it....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cynic said:


> Knowing WWE, panicking seems like a pretty natural reaction to me.


fair enough...but they wouldnt completely break away from putting ornate designs on a min plate for their main title.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks more like a side plate to me. There's no way they wouldn't have the champ's name or a little color on the centerpiece of the main belt in the company. Even if that is legit I don't mind it. It's simple and not so gaudy like the last few belts they've pooped out.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i've tried to compare to jewel size to the current belt to see if there is a good scale comparism. unfortunately there isnt.. if the jewels are the same size as on the spinner then its still pretty big, maybe too big for a side plate)unless the belt is fucking humungous). it really sucks they are continuing with this bling motif all the same.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Ugly.

I'd rather keep the spinner.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats definitely a side plate. No name plate on a title? Not possible. And people who are comparing this side plate p.o.s to TNA title are stupid. That title is beautiful, esp. when it shines on the t.v.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I for the life of me can NOT understand what the WWE is thinking with their current storylines and their championships.

The United States Championship? Beautiful.
The WWE World Heavyweight Championship? Beautiful.
WWE Intercontinental Championship? Godly.

However, the WWE, Tag Team and Divas titles are absolute GARBAGE!

The WWE wants to help boost ratings? Here is two things that can be done quite easily. Bring back the 'Attitude Era' title, that seems to be what the WWE wants to accomplish lately, going back to that era. Just having that title back would bring a boost to the ratings. The other thing? Bring back the hardcore title! Please! The 24/7 title was awesome.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That or bust. I'll fall in line and believe that's a side plate or prototype because that's as plain as Drew McIntrye.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I for the life of me can NOT understand what the WWE is thinking with their current storylines and their championships.
> 
> *The United States Championship? Beautiful.
> The WWE World Heavyweight Championship? Beautiful.
> ...


Here Here!

The Intercontinental Championship is the best by far


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I suppose if that is just the sideplate of the belt...there is hope...


----------



## davisxp (Sep 18, 2011)

If this is the new belt,please keep the current one!!!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This ain't the sideplate if you look at the size and amount of diamonds on it, it would have to be a sideplate of the same size as the main plate.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

jesus that's actually worse :no:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The whole deal about the WWE title is blown out of proportion. I couldn't care less what it looks like as long as it looks expensive. The more they change the title, the stupider this stuff gets.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Oh WWE, why can't we have nice things? :sad:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry but that 'new' belt looks like shit. It makes the TNA title look like a million bucks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


>


Agreed.


----------



## DomoDaDude (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah that has to be a side plate, aint no fucking way that's the center.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> Oh WWE, why can't we have nice things? :sad:


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Not only do I think the WWE leaked it to gauge the IWC's opinion, but also had CM Punk's statement given to gauge how influential he is. Had CM Punk not quoted that he hated the new design, would the IWC be reacting differently to this new belt? IMO, that is the front section of the belt but certainly not the main thing- add more diamonds, the actual belt part. Look at the current belt, this picture resembles what the middle part is. They still have at least 2 or 3 layers to go over the base (the picture).


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

This actually made the current one looks like a legit championship belt ...
Seriously wwe, can't we just have one thing that looks good ??!!


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Lmao, I thought for a second that the bald dude was Dana White


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> That or bust. I'll fall in line and believe that's a side plate or prototype because that's as plain as Drew McIntrye.


Why does everybody like that belt? I don't think it's good. Undisputed, Attitude Era, and the Big Gold Belt look FAR better.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^Don't get what was so good about that belt Flair/Bret and others held. When Flair won it at the rumble, I remember in his promo, you could basically see half the title already came off the leather. It looked like some cheap plastic toy.

As good as attitude era belt was, do people really want that belt back, knowing that people will start comparing champs to attitude era champs, and be like "Austin looked better holding that belt than Punk does" and stuff like that


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

just merge the wwe and whc and let the big gold belt represent the undisputed title. still the big gold title is the best wrestling title of all time.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Dusty Roids said:


> just merge the wwe and whc and let the big gold belt represent the undisputed title. still the big gold title is the best wrestling title of all time.


Exactly. If they were to merge the titles then they absolutely have to just keep the big gold. It's the most recognised, most prestigious and the best looking wrestling belt of all time. Get rid of the shitty red back of the strap though.

If they insist on having two world champions though, then just get rid of the piece of shit spinner belt and bring back the beautiful undisputed championship belt.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

It looks like they still have to color it but other than that it looks infinitely better than the previous toy belt.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ugly as fuck. I'm hoping that's one of the side plates rather than the main.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

The spinner belt does sell well, and that's the problem. Must be big with the kids or something.

Edit: What do I win?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

And I quote myself



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> If that's the real belt, I hope they remove those diamonds and add some color to the WWE logo. And then add a funky finishing touch to it.
> 
> 
> And it'll look like a spinner belt all over again. :troll


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

The new championship belt will probably debut at Raw 1000th show.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

The "Big belt" or as i call it the WCW title is the only title design in prowrestling that actually matters right now.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Dusty Roids said:


> just merge the wwe and whc and let the big gold belt represent the undisputed title. still the big gold title is the best wrestling title of all time.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Agreed 100%. WWE please read this.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> And I quote myself


Jesus Christ don't give them ideas! Horrible


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks fucking terrible


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't see how anyone doesn't absolutely LOVE the Winged Eagle belt:










Easily the greatest belt ever known to man.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Firallon said:


> Why does everybody like that belt? I don't think it's good. Undisputed, Attitude Era, and the Big Gold Belt look FAR better.


I might as well say this now.

I never was a big fan of the Undisputed title. I thought it looked plain and didn't carry the gravitas that the World Heavyweight Championship, the NWA Heavyweight title, or the WWF Winged Eagle belt (or Bret Hart's belt) did.

EDIT: Exactly, Worldwide. Ric Flair held it in his epic Royal Rumble 1992 match and Bret Hart made it synonymous with him (thus being nicknamed Bret Hart's title).


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

World Wide said:


> I don't see how anyone doesn't absolutely LOVE the Winged Eagle belt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The design itself look good, but the fact that it's so 2D, makes it seem not as good. By 2d, I mean like the material used for that title was real cheap


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, just like for the Intercontinental championship, they can add more modern layers to the Winged Eagle title but still keep the classic look and feel.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The design looks like a very unfinished product right now, but at least the title now actually says Champion instead of just 'Champ'. That's the biggest thing I hate about the current belt.

Hope a lot more thought goes into this design than the Tag Titles. Ugh.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What scares me about the sideplate, is that it has those stones going all throught the WW, which leads me to believe this will still very much be a 'bling' belt. 

How long has it been since WWE signed with Mattel? I remember HHH saying the title wouldn't likely change because they had recently signed the deal and if Mattel produced a shit ton of spinner belts and they turn around and change it, it wouldn't look to good. But that may have been a few years ago now....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> I might as well say this now.
> 
> I never was a big fan of the Undisputed title. I thought it looked plain and didn't carry the gravitas that the World Heavyweight Championship, the NWA Heavyweight title, or the WWF Winged Eagle belt (or Bret Hart's belt) did.
> 
> EDIT: Exactly, Worldwide. Ric Flair held it in his epic Royal Rumble 1992 match and Bret Hart made it synonymous with him (thus being nicknamed Bret Hart's title).


I completely agree with you on the Undisputed title. I'm surprised it has so many fans.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*New Belt Design?*

I haven't seen anyone else post this so.



WrestlingInc said:


> BeltTalk.com has posted a photo of the new WWE Championship belt design, which you can check out below. PWInsider reports that the photo below is in fact the new design, although some changes may be made.


What do you guys think of the potential design?

Source - http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0606/553249/#ixzz1x4HF4pw9


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

God I hope that's fake.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

Personally, I don't really care for it but it is better than the spinner belt.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

It looks like a belt buckle from a flea market.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

Yes it does volantredx. It really freaking does.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

Yeah, it was posted in the Raw section, Alex.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

Fuck that's ugly. Not nearly as ugly as the spinner belt but still ugly. Why are WWE so artistically impaired when it comes to making new championships? ie. Spinner WWE & US Championship, Tag Championships, Divas Championship.

I really hope that's fake, they should just bring back the attitude era belt or the one they had before Cena bedazzled it and gave birth to the utter horror of the spinner belt.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

How many threads is this going to get?



Anyway, that is a fucking ugly design.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

Better than the spinner belt for sure but that's not saying much. I hope this is fake though this belt doesn't look much better. It hardly has any detail to it, doesn't compare to the belts of the past.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

As has been pointed out by a few others, it appears what is seen in that photo is a sideplate. The concern I have is that the sideplate appears to have those stones which we see all over the spinner belt... which leads me to believe this will still very much be a "bling" belt.

Do it right, and you won't have to change it at all. See WHC.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Trouble Trouble said:


> How many threads is this going to get?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that is a fucking ugly design.


Not everybody is on here a lot, so he didn't know it was in the belt design thread.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

ugh , that's ugly , too damn ugly . it's like going from the Bride of Frankenstein to .. well .. Frankenstein !!

god i hope that never appears on TV , can't anyone FF's design a normal flat belt with an eagle on top ? is it that damn hard to make a belt that fits a champion ?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not everybody is on here a lot, so he didn't know it was in the belt design thread.


But seriously, how long has that been news?

Common sense tells you that a story you are just reading about now, that posted earlier in the week, it is highly likely that a thread is already made about it.

Besides, he's posted here everyday this month, multiple times in the RAW section where the belt design thread is. How do you not see a thread has already been made?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, it was posted in the Raw section, Alex.


Alright.

Sorry about that, will a mod merge the threads?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Trouble Trouble said:


> But seriously, how long has that been news?
> 
> Common sense tells you that a story you are just reading about now, that posted earlier in the week, it is highly likely that a thread is already made about it.
> 
> Besides, he's posted here everyday this month, multiple times in the RAW section where the belt design thread is. How do you not see a thread has already been made?


The thread must of alluded me, admittedly I probably should of looked more thoroughly. I only checked the first page on each section assuming that this kind of "news" would feature on that page constantly.

There's no need to be such a dick about it, it's a fucking forum, you'll get over it.


----------



## -Y2J- (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

It looks like it's not finished yet. But I like the shape.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Alex said:


> The thread must of alluded me, admittedly I probably should of looked more thoroughly. I only checked the first page on each section assuming that this kind of "news" would feature on that page constantly.
> 
> There's no need to be such a dick about it, it's a fucking forum, you'll get over it.


I have no problem with it. I'm just saying what makes you think a story that big that was dropped earlier this week, hasn't already had a thread made?


But back on topic, I wish WWE could bring back the winged eagle belt. IMO, it was the best one but something about this new design that just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: New Belt Design?*

It looks like the light heaveyweight title with the wwe logo attached.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Trouble Trouble said:


> I have no problem with it. I'm just saying what makes you think a story that big that was dropped earlier this week, hasn't already had a thread made?
> 
> 
> But back on topic, I wish WWE could bring back the winged eagle belt. IMO, it was the best one but something about this new design that just doesn't sit well with me.


Well the article I posted was written and put on their website on the 6th of June, yes this is earlier this week but only by a day. You saying earlier this week makes it sound like it's 5 day old news or something.

Why would WWE bring back a belt they previously got rid of? A design similar to the winged eagle might be acceptable but just rehashing an out of date championship would just be lazy, despite how highly it's regarded by fans.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for merging the threads.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

If we're lucky that could just be one of the side plates rather than the center piece.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Alex said:


> Well the article I posted was written and put on their website on the 6th of June, yes this is earlier this week but only by a day. You saying earlier this week makes it sound like it's 5 day old news or something.


The story was posted here June 3, Sunday, which is the beginning of the week. Today is June 7. 

You're 4 days late on this.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

This thread was posted originally before the images were there tbf.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Trouble Trouble said:


> The story was posted here June 3, Sunday, which is the beginning of the week. Today is June 7.
> 
> You're 4 days late on this.


Okay, well I'm unbelievably apologetic about my mistake.

Will you, Trouble Trouble, formally known as goham202, forgive me?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I didn't think that is was possible to have an uglier belt than the Divas Tile but i was wrong. 
Why can't they just bring back the old one that they had when Bret Hart was the champion(Eagle Belt)like they have with the Intercontinental title?!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Alex said:


> Okay, well I'm unbelievably apologetic about my mistake.
> 
> Will you, Trouble Trouble, formally known as goham202, forgive me?


God forgives, I don't.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Belt Design?*



Trouble Trouble said:


> God forgives, I don't.


Who's God? Anyway, we're cluttering this thread, so back on to topic.

The supposed new WWE Championship isn't the ideal design I had in mind but anything has to be better than the current title, surely. People expecting some winged eagle belt replica are going to be sorely disappointed because they're not going to do something like that, it's not the Attitude Era or anything that predates that anymore, there needs to be forward change rather than looking back to the company's so called "Heyday" and trying to emulate it in someway.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Ugly belt. Cant believe its actually worse than the current one.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If that turns out to be the actual belt and not a sideplate......keep the spinner

WWE needs to get the people that used to create their belts to come up with a new design, these people suck.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Or maybe its vince who prefers the design or its a design specific for marketing/merchandise sales?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Someone please "tweet" the photo to CM Punk and ask if this is the one he's seen? I don't get involved with Twitter, but it seems some guys answer fan questions, and it feels like Punk may find this question worthy of an answer.

I read many threads/articles on the matter, here and elsewhere, and here's the breakdown of possibilities:

*Good: It's a hoax.
Bad: It's a side plate (it would mean the main plate is going to be blingy again).
Excruciatingly Horrible: It's the legit main plate.*

The people saying it's on par with or better than the spinner are just blindly hating on the spinner, or plain blind. I don't know what lack of an aesthetic eye one would have to possess to say that this design is better than ANYTHING (TNA Jeff Hardy, Divas, and current Tag Team titles included).


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I sure hope its one of the side plates.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Its a damn side plate.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

World Wide said:


> I don't see how anyone doesn't absolutely LOVE the Winged Eagle belt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love, LOVE, the Winged Eagle, but the Big Gold Belt is still the tops.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just when I thought they couldn't make it worse...well, they did.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

World Wide said:


> I don't see how anyone doesn't absolutely LOVE the Winged Eagle belt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 this belt...cant wait to get mine from Reggie


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Why am I not surprised?

My God, you people whine and cry too much. All I've ever seen on this board is how badly everyone wants a new WWE Championship belt made. Now, it's finally happening, and everyone is already jumping to every possible bad conclusion and saying that it's worse than the Spinner when you haven't even seen the full thing yet. That picture is likely just an unfinished prototype or even the side plate. I doubt that WWE would want the finished version of the new belt to be revealed on the internet. Sheesh. All I'm saying is wait and see.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Like I said, don't know how people liked that original winged eagle title considering how cheap the material actually was









Look at the bottom middle of the pic. The belt is already coming off the leather. And the leather looks real thin too


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> This ain't the sideplate if you look at the size and amount of diamonds on it, it would have to be a sideplate of the same size as the main plate.


number of diamonds is your reasoning for "its not a sideplate"? You know, you can fit alot of small stones into a side plate, right?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Like I said, don't know how people liked that original winged eagle title considering how cheap the material actually was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errr that is the design of the winged eagle. It was designed to pull away from the leather at the sides of the middle plate. It wasnt because it was made cheaply. You'd do well to research about a belt before saying "LOLOLOL IT'S SHIT"...imo anyway.


----------



## 754027 (Feb 19, 2012)

It....would make sense


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

@ZigglerMark83 are you that guy who is pissing of the entire BeltTalk forum? I almost pissed myself laughing, reading how upset some folks are over "it's main/side plate" argument.

And lol at the guy (dxbender?) who said leather is "coming off" of Winged Eagle. You don't know what you're talking about. Go to YT and search Real Winged Eagle Belt and watch "reviews" of the real deal.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

neolunar said:


> @ZigglerMark83 are you that guy who is pissing of the entire BeltTalk forum? I almost pissed myself laughing, reading how upset some folks are over "it's main/side plate" argument.
> 
> And lol at the guy (dxbender?) who said leather is "coming off" of Winged Eagle. You don't know what you're talking about. Go to YT and search Real Winged Eagle Belt and watch "reviews" of the real deal.


yeh its me on belttalk.com. At first I was intent on having a serious discussion about whether or not it was a sideplate. Then I saw that they didnt treat newcomers to their forums very well...a bunch of elitist belt mark cunts. So now I log in to troll, because its funny to watch people get upset about a fucking sideplate. 

Look at their replies "BUT DAT CURVE IS TOO DEEP"...uh, what curve? And then theres the "LOOK, ITS NEXT TO A CD CASE!"...ask them what CD case theyre referring to and they all give you a different location for the "CD case"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao Wow, that's fucking terrible. Just keep the current one if that's the only option.

For the record, if we're ranking the Top 3 Belts:

1.) World Heavyweight Championship 

2.) The Undisputed Championship

3.) The Winged Eagle

Jesus, that Eagle belt is just so fucking overrated. People are actually more in love with the sentiment, the history, the memories behind it than the design. The design is just.....meh.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Anything is better than the "spinner".


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Eght said:


> Anything is better than the "spinner".


Even this new supposed design based off the Golden Ticket from Willy Wonka?

The fuck it is.


----------



## KeithSells (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the design, but ot kinda has the shape of the original womans title.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

The leaked belt looks like the front of a tram.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't understand why people say that that old title is shit because of how it is cheaply made or whatever. People are wanting the 'design' back, not the exact same materials.

Anyway, I like the old undisputed belt, it looks quite nice. Love the current Heavyweight and Intercontinental titles as well, one of them would be my favourite, not sure which one. The attitude era belt is okay, not much of a fan of it though. Most belts are fine really, none look particularly ugly except for the current divas title. I also think the tag team titles are okay too, except they would look better if they were gold rather than the bronze. 

I have never liked the current WWE championship belt. I used to hate the way it spins. It was okay if Cena was holding it as it suit his style but it was bad otherwise, I was glad when they stopped it from spinning. The main thing I don't like about it though is the fact that it says 'Champ'. I really despise that, it's so informal and it just isn't classy. Unless it's the Hardcore belt or something, it should be classy and it should look prestigious. Apart from that the current belt isn't bad either.

So whatever this new belt looks like, unless it looks really bad, it will just be nice to have something different. The current belt has been around for a long time (6 or 7 years?) and it really is time for a change.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I really hope the leaked image is just a sideplate. If it isn't...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Where's the eagle? Ever since the Winged Eagle there has been some representation of an eagle on the WWE Championship. This is just a logo, the same dated WWE logo we have seen for 10 years (15 if you count it's WWF counterpart). Not to mention the shape has already been used for previous belts. Just because it's big, gold and covered in diamonds, doesn't automatically mean it's a good design. Examining the photo and determining the items in the background are fairly small, this could indeed be a side plate. Unfortunately it's difficult to judge and the cloud attached to the silver lining signifies a very boring and uninspiring looking championship with more gold and less jewels than the current one has.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

When I see the new design, I feel like that is seriously just a belt buckle someone is saying is the new title. I mean the font next to it looks like it could be on something pretty small. Of course, I have no way of really deciphering that at all.


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

Eght said:


> Anything is better than the "spinner".


I agree, I don't mind it, seems like it could go somewhere interesting, but let's get something straight. 

We all hate the spinner, but something new is just nice anyway. 

Liking the new design is all personal taste but I will say, that picture isn't the whole thing at all, so until we see it done, we won't know.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Can I just get somethin' out there.

Some of you take Wrestling too seriously.


----------



## The Skarupa (Mar 2, 2010)

This is just an idea of what it could look like. 

If that indeed is what it'll turn out like, I don't love it, but it's better than the spinner.

(Just for credit, someone posted this on BeltTalk, a user named 'ausbelt'.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> number of diamonds is your reasoning for "its not a sideplate"? You know, you can fit alot of small stones into a side plate, right?


Yeah sure an random photo taken somewhere was probably zoomed in 4x just to make the diamonds look big. Brilliant as usual from you.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

The leaked belt is disgusting, massively unfinished and the worst belt I have ever seen.
However I dont imagine a new belt would be so easily leaked, but this would fit with the story of Punk saying its looks awful and needs redesigning. 

Anyone think this could be part of the 1000th show?
and the reason WWE is treading water with CM Punk is they are just trying to get through until the 1000th episode.


----------



## beatdownthekid (Jun 3, 2012)

A title change/new belt would be great for the 1000 episode. I really hope that happens.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

they should just bring back the belt they had from 87-98. they already went back to the original IC title so might as well go back to the first winged eagle wwe title. its obvious they can't create anything new thats any good so may as well go back to the past pick an old belt and not fix what ain't broken.


----------



## GaryGee6 (Jun 4, 2012)

nah not a fan of going back the way, they should make a brand new title but it shouldnt be what is leaked its horrible


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm hoping the black "belt" slots in behind the wwe logo bit and its not all gold with that monstrosity all at the front.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Bubzeh said:


> Can I just get somethin' out there.
> 
> *Some of you take Wrestling too seriously.*


on a wrestling forum? who'd have thought...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*New WWE Title article and photo*

http://www.inflexwetrust.com/2012/06/07/photo-sports-new-wwe-title-belt-photo-leaked-online/

If this has already been posted, I apologize.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That image has been burned into my eyes.... forever


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

The Skarupa said:


> This is just an idea of what it could look like.
> 
> If that indeed is what it'll turn out like, I don't love it, but it's better than the spinner.
> 
> (Just for credit, someone posted this on BeltTalk, a user named 'ausbelt'.


If this is what the real belt will look like, I have a few issues with it.

Lack of a nameplate.

The big ass empty gold space behind the WWE logo. There needs to be a globe or the continents of the world behind that.

The shape. It's just a beefed up US title. I prefer my belts to have a rounded centerpiece (WHC).

The "diamonds". Horrible setting and quality. Seems like they're still trying to hold on to the Cena belt and can't quite let go. This belt should be a completely original design and represent a new era.


----------



## Subject XII (Jan 1, 2010)

Man I hope that isn't the new belt it looks garbage, have WWE forgot how to make class or something?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

horrible


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

ooh a new title belt that's gonna change everything this new title belt sounds interesting. With a new title belt more people will watch WWE the viewers will turn in to see this new title belt the old days are back Raw will get 5.5 ratings because of this new title belt who gives a fuck WWE is dying and it's sad Raw is on tonight and nobody gives a fuck about Johnny ACE vs John Cena the lest on their concern should be a new title belt how about making the product better how about not putting Michael Cole in the main event instead of focusing on a new title belt. The title belt design does not matter what matters is if Raw is good and right not it's not good and also Smackdown is god awful as well FCW is better then Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I rather the spinner over some generic gold shit.

To be honest, the new WWE title should have visible amounts of platinum in it, and other gem colours other than white/silver diamond.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It looks like an unfinished design. It's not so bad it could be worse.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I think diamonds on belt look horrendous. Ditch that crap already. It isn't 2004 anymore.


----------



## StLunatic88 (Jun 8, 2011)

The plate is clearly something completely unfinished, so to pass any of these judgements is pretty silly at this point.

What I see is potential. If this is the face-plate (still not confirmed) then there has to be something behind the WWE logo, not just flat gold. I would love to see a silver/platinum inlay behind it (looks like there is space to slide in a plate) with a cool globe/eagle design or something like that behind it.

What I dont like is the use of bigger dimonds. They look really dumb on a title belt, but the kiddies love the shinny stuff so they are likely to be on the new belt.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Skarupa said:


> This is just an idea of what it could look like.
> 
> If that indeed is what it'll turn out like, I don't love it, but it's better than the spinner.
> 
> (Just for credit, someone posted this on BeltTalk, a user named 'ausbelt'.


To be honest, if that was the new WWE Champion I wouldn't really have a problem with it. It's obvious that center-plate would need more work done to it, but it's not bad.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The big W needs some work and look a bit smaller. Feels too much like the spinner with the diamonds replaced by simply gold.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> Lack of a nameplate.




why is a nameplate important/essential? You should know who the WWE champion is when he brings the belt out, no?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

-shrug-

We still have the timeless classic, the WHC belt. So I could really care less about how WWE is going to fuck up the design of the WWE championship. It hasn't been good since '05.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> To be honest, if that was the new WWE Champion I wouldn't really have a problem with it. It's obvious that center-plate would need more work done to it, but it's not bad.


Take out the diamonds, make the W white, and the background black and I could like with it.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Take out the diamonds, *make the W white, and the background black and I could like with it.*


What a terrible idea.


----------



## KING CRAVE (Apr 16, 2011)

That leaked picture is horrible, I seriously hope that's not the possible new design.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I actually like that leaked one


----------

